

MPAA chief admits: SOPA and PIPA "are dead, they're not coming back." - pwg
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/10/mpaa-chief-admits-sopa-and-pipa-are-dead-theyre-not-coming-back/

======
Yaa101
Yeah, and my dog can read / write Swahili.

We know both statements are not true.

------
nacker
The acronyms don't matter. They'll be back again and again.

"Independent Sen. Joe Lieberman’s cybersecurity bill failed to gain majority
support in the Senate in August, but now he is pushing for President Obama to
issue an executive order to compensate."

[http://dailycaller.com/2012/09/26/lieberman-pushes-obama-
to-...](http://dailycaller.com/2012/09/26/lieberman-pushes-obama-to-issue-
cybersecurity-executive-order/)

